# warthunder



## Walterwhiter (Feb 9, 2017)

Started playing it...pretty cool shit. World or warships too but that got old quick.


----------



## ChrisDuke (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been playing arcade air battles in War Thunder on the ps4 for a couple of years now. Addictive as hell, but a really fun game.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

It's on ps4? Sold consoles...some time ago...lol I'm plain mouse and keyboard on a 300$ laptop well it was 3 yes ago lol I'm my lap


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been playing with my wiener all day ....sorry super baked off concentrates atm ....il leave now


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been playing with my wiener all day ....sorry super baked off concentrates atm ....il leave now


That's the half Time special


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> That's the half Time special


Fapping or concentrates ??? 

I'm confuses


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Fapping or concentrates ???
> 
> I'm confuses


Fapping


----------



## ChrisDuke (Feb 12, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> It's on ps4? Sold consoles...some time ago...lol I'm plain mouse and keyboard on a 300$ laptop well it was 3 yes ago lol I'm my lap


Yup, plays across platforms with the PC guys too . PS4 players are at a general disadvantage because of controls, but after some practice it's doable.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 13, 2017)

Thought about getting a 360 controller but I'm trunk to learn mouse and keyboard. My favorite part of the game is the damage models! Trying to shoot or kamakazi people after getting your wing shot off. Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

My favorite games are the ones with a glitch ......where I can steadily drive into a wall and make the controller vibrate outta control while resting it on my penis .


I shared this before but ---

Online pool is fun ....it's a challenge to troll people using only pre made messages ......however , between telling them you're good and nice shot rapidly every time they miss and having an extremely offensive avatar pic .....I've become quite good at it ......not to mention doing wierd ass shit with the que every time it's my shot to waste time and make them wait for no reason .....quite effective and fun ,,,but no vibrating controller .


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My favorite games are the ones with a glitch ......where I can steadily drive into a wall and make the controller vibrate outta control while resting it on my penis .
> 
> 
> I shared this before but ---
> ...


Back in the day I was an infamous team killer... socom ps2. Also Battlefield games are great venues for trolling


----------

